# קניית אביזרים לצילומים



## בבוריס (26/2/13)

קניית אביזרים לצילומים 
שלום, 
ראיתי את האביזרים המצורפים באינטרנט. חשבנו לקנות משהו כזה לחתונה על מנת לתת לאורחים להצטלם איתם.
אין לנו זמן להזמין מחול, בגלל שיתכן ויקח יותר מדי זמן.

אתם מכירים מקום באר בו אפשר לקנות כאלו???


----------



## talucha (26/2/13)

היי, מאיפה מחו"ל מצאת שניתן להזמין את הדברים 
שבתמונה?
תודה!


----------



## simplicity83 (26/2/13)

לא חייבים להזמין את השפמים מחו"ל 
אפשר לקנות את הגרפיקה (מקבלים את זה תוך יום-יומיים למייל) ולהדפיס בבית דפוס
אני עשיתי ככה (לא עם עם שפמים, אבל עם דברים דומים) - יצא מצויין.
קניתי גרפיקה באטסי והדפסתי בדפוס דיזינגוף בגרושים. הם זולים, עושים עבודה מצויינת ומדפיסים במקום. 

מצרפת דוגמא לעמוד באטסי שמכיל כל מיני דוגמאות של שפמים:
הנה


----------



## טליה252 (26/2/13)

היי  שאלונת.. בדפוס דיזינגוף הם גם 
גזרו לך את השפמים? איך זה הולך? או רק דף שעליהם זה מודפס?

סליחה על הבורות


----------



## simplicity83 (26/2/13)

לא הדפסתי שפמים 
אני לא מתחברת לקונספט השפמים 
אבל הדפסתי שם מלא דברים אחרים, בכל מיני צורות.
בעקרון הם יכולים לחתוך לך אבל בגלל שזה צורות עגולות שאי אפשר לחתוך עם גליוטינה זה יוצא נורא יקר ולאמשתלם.
אני גזרתי בעצמי את הדברים.


----------



## טליה252 (26/2/13)

כן.. אני גם , שאלתי בעיקר לגביי 
הדיגלונים לקשיות.. 
אבל לא נורא- נגזור  החתונה הזאת תוציא ממני בע"ה את כל היצירתיות שחבויה בי חח 
לבנתיים זה פרוייקט עיצוב ולא פרוייקט חתונה


----------



## simplicity83 (26/2/13)

אם ככה אז זה בכלל יותר פשוט  
את הדגלונים לקשיות ביקשתי שידביקו לי על נייר מדבקה.
היה ממש פשוט לגזור אותם כי זה בקווים ישרים ואז הדבקתי כל דגלון כשהקש באמצע - הדגלון הודפס כדו צדדי, בכל צד היה כתוב משהו אחר.


----------



## simplicity83 (26/2/13)

שידביקו = שידפיסו


----------



## yael rosen (26/2/13)

חיתוך שטנץ 
היי טליה,
חיתוך של שטנץ בבית דפוס הוא בדרך כלל די יקר ומצריך קובץ וקטורי (אילוסטריטור לדוגמא). אוכל לתת לך הדרכה בנושא אם תצטרכי.
אם החיתוך לא מורכב מידי, עדיף לחתוך עם סכין יפנית טובה


----------



## natali138 (26/2/13)

אפשר להכין לבד 
אני מצרפת לך קבצי PDF שאפשר להדפיס בכל מדפסת או כמובן באיזשהו פוטו, להדביק על סול, לגזור בהתאם, לחבר מקלות שיפודים ויש לך את כל הדברים מוכנים.


----------



## natali138 (26/2/13)

או קיי מאחר וצריך להעלות קובץ קובץ אני 
מביאה לך את הקישור לאתר שממנו הורדתי את זה

קישור 1

קישור 2

קישור 3


----------



## טליה252 (26/2/13)

וואיי תודה תודה תודה!!!! אין עליכן


----------



## simplicity83 (26/2/13)

והנה עוד לינק, לאטסי. משם אני הזמנתי 
ואם אין לך זמן או כוח לעצב אותם בצעמך, הנה הלינק למוכר באטסי שממנו הזמנתי את הגרפיקה.
בוחרים מה יהיה כתוב, באיזה פונט וביזה צבעים ותוך יום זה אצלך במייל. 
עלה גרושים, 7$ העיצוב ועוד איזה כמה שקלים להדפסה של כל עמוד מדבקות בגודל A3

דגלונים

אם את מזמינה משם אז שימי לב 
1. שהתאריך יהיה כתוב בסדר הנכון  - כי הם כותבים הפוך את היום והחודש ולקח לו פעמיים להבין מה לא בסדר כשביקשתי להחליף  
2. שהפונט ברור, כי לפעמים הכתב המחובר נראה למי שלא רגיל כאותיות אחרות. למשל Tom נראה כמו Jom בפונט הראשון שרציתי.
ישלחו לך תיקונים, עד שתתני אוקיי לשליחת הקובץ הסופי.


----------



## ronitvas (26/2/13)

אמריקאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איך אני מתבלבת כל פעם מחדש


----------



## Shir Rose (26/2/13)

איזה מגניב זה!!! שוקלת לאמץ לצילומים..


----------

